# Stock tire options



## GimpsGTP (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a 2006 GTO. It currently has 245/45/17 on there. Whats the widest tire we can put on the stock rim. Anyone running some nice drag radials on the street. Options and pics welcome.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

245/45/17 is the widest for the front. I tried 255/45/17 and they rubbed the
strut.
I ran 275/40/17 on the rear, and rubbed the outer side of the fenderwell.
I installed drag bags, and they were OK. Finally, rolled the lip.
Some people have ran 275/40/17 without rubbing, but probably due to
tire brand and cradle alignment.

Larry


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> 245/45/17 is the widest for the front. I tried 255/45/17 and they rubbed the
> strut.
> I ran 275/40/17 on the rear, and rubbed the outer side of the fenderwell.
> I installed drag bags, and they were OK. Finally, rolled the lip.
> ...


:agree

I have toyo Proxes 4 all around. 245/45/17 front, 275/40/17 in the rear, though I did have to roll the lip. I've heard people running as wide as 285 on a 8" wide rim. 275 is the max for me though.

MAKE SURE you check with the MFG, as tire size, and actual size are never the same. You can see the spec of a tire, and how wide they really are on their website. Toyo, for example, have several tires that run wide.... meaning that their 275 is almost as wide as some 285's from other MFG's.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

you really shouldn't go more than +1 on a stock trim for tire size, especially stepping up to a 275ish tire, on an 8" rim. when you do that, you lose a lot more overall performance than you gain.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

How are you guys rolling the inner lip of the fender without making a mess of the outsides? Is there a special tool for this?

Just curious

Russ


----------



## jayjd316 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Tire name*

What is the name of brand of tire that come stock on a 06 gto? I bought my GTO used it came with Bridgestone potenzas, which were a year older than the cat.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

rnoswal said:


> How are you guys rolling the inner lip of the fender without making a mess of the outsides? Is there a special tool for this?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Russ


there is a special roller that you bolt on to your hub. it has a big rubber roller on the end with adjustments for distance and angle. you gently heat the paint with a heat gun to slightly soften so it doesn't crack and roll the tool back and forth and then slightly increasing the pressure on it after a few passes and repeat. it took me about 30 minutes to roll both my fenders after getting the car in the air and removing the wheels. look for fender roller rental over on ls1gto. there were a couple of people renting them at one time. i agree that to put on tires bigger than 245-255 you should have wider wheels. too wide and they tuck in the sidewalls and you lose contact patch and cornering ability. some put on Nitto 275s but they aren't anywhere near what other manufacturers are for width so you have 275s in name only. what's the point in that?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

jayjd316 said:


> What is the name of brand of tire that come stock on a 06 gto? I bought my GTO used it came with Bridgestone potenzas, which were a year older than the cat.


Are you talking about 17s or 18s. I hated the factory tires. There are soo many others that are better and cheaper.


----------

